# immune treatments



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Maz

How you doing hun?  

I've finally bit the bullet and had immune testing in London.  Doc has recommended:
- Gestone injs as my body is producing anti-hormone antibodies, plus maybe an infusion of Intralipids
- LIT as my body isn't producing the antibodies to protect my prg and placenta attaching
- Humira injs, as my intracellular cytokine ratios are too high

Still taking this all in and trying to get my head around a whole new set of treatment protocols, but would appreciate your thoughts on the drugs - risks/benefits, side effects, etc.

Thank you!
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi D,

How you doing hun? Hope all well with you DH & pup  I saw on ERI thread that you were going for immune testing, looks like they found a few issues then  How you feeling about this? Have you been on the immune board to read the threads on there? There are some really knowledgable FFs on there that will be able to help guide you through this and help with their own experiences of treatments. Definitely worth posting if you haven't already 

Sorry not to reply before now, was flying back off hols and then went straight away for party so not had time to post over weekend. Was about to reply last night when L woke up and had to go deal with her  and knew it'd take a while to post so was too tired to come back on FF; sorry 

To be honest I don't know a great deal about the treatments involved and generally speaking the drugs are all used outwith their licence in these situations so the literature isn't all that helpful and you just have to go on individual clinic protocols. As you know there are 2 schools of thought on immune treatments, one that it works and the basis for poor response and failure to implant is that your body 'rejects' sperm/embryo and the other that it's a load of tosh as ART works without all the frills and also immune treatments do not guarentee an end result anyway. I'm kind of on the fence on this one can see the theory behind it but not totally convinced that the protocols (which have some fairly severe side effects) do give that much of an advantage over conventional methods. Difficult though as most of the studies are small scale (relative to the almost 30 years worth of evidence on conventional methods) so we're probably still a few years away from enough published research to say for sure that there is a definite benefit from these immunological protocols. Plenty of girls on FF will swear by them though and there are a lot of mini FFs about as a result  

Anyway onto the drugs...
Gestone is an IM form of progesterone that has the potential to provide higher levels of progesterone in the body (depending on dose used) Gives a smoother blood level (less variation compared to pessaries) so may be beneficial in someone with natural low levels or who may fail to produce enough in early pregnancy. Side effects are no different to Cyclogest and main thing is the injecting which is by deep IM into outer bum cheek, nips like  To be honest though if you can do downreg and stimms then it's really just another injection 

Intralipid is a fat emulsion licenced for use in TPN (total parenteral nutrition) given to people who can't eat, usually long term patients in ITU or post GI surgery. It's basically a big infusion of fat and water (looks just like a bottle of full fat milk and smells like it too) Comes in 2 strengths 10% or 20% and the fat used is soya oil. Not aware of side effects per se other than local ones from the injection site (don't know if pH wise it might be irritant to the vein) Also have no idea how this is supposed to work to dampen antibody response (girls on immune thread will be able to help here  )

Humira is a new drug (adalimumab) given by injection in the treatment of rheumatoid arthritis and other auto immune conditions. It is a monoclonal antibody that blocks action of TNF and reduces cytokine cells levels. Is given as an injection course beofre IVF to dampen the immune response and in theory allow implantation to occur and pregnancy to establish (assuming it is high cytokine levels that causes early miscarriage) The side effect list is long and extensive and although most of them are rare ther are some quite nasty ones reported  I'll levave a link to the product info as it'll be easier than lisitn them all here  http://www.medicines.org.uk/searchresult.aspx?search=humira

Not sure if any of the above helps at all but might at least be a starter for you  Do start posting on the immunes board though as the girls there will be much better at explaining the protocols than me 

As always wishing you the very best D  and am following you on your journey every step of the way hun  (still stalking ERI  )

Much love
Maz x

/links


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi hun

Thanks so much for your reply.  I've been away as well, so only catching up on things now. 

I really appreciate your information on the drugs and treatments.  I've been posting on the immune boards, but there is so much information to get through that my wee brain was a bit overloaded, so thought I'd ask a professional oppinion!  

I'm still not sure about all the things they're suggesting, which is probably why it took me so long to go for testing - although I'm really pleased that I have done now, and at least they are giving me some answers.  Been sitting on the fence too, but feel like I'll have to get off it at some point soon and make a decision on what to do next!

Think it'll be Feb or March before we go for txt again, trying to get my head together after things and enjoy 'normal' life for a wee while!  DH and pup are being great, so really helping me get though things.

Take care and catch up soon 
Can't believe Lily is a year and a half!
Dxx


----------

